# In Your Face Dragonfly



## jaharris1001 (Oct 27, 2009)

blue dasher dragonfly,, in your face :mrgreen:


----------



## icassell (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 27, 2009)

Amazing! I can never get that close.  What was your set up?


----------



## joemc (Oct 27, 2009)

Fantastic... What lens and f/stop?

Cheers, joe


----------



## beni_hung (Oct 27, 2009)

:thumbup: Awesome photo!!


----------



## jaharris1001 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for the comments all,, this was shot using a Canon 40D, Sigma 105mm macro lens, no tubes,,
1/125 s
f 13 ISO 200
Manual
Canon 430ex off camera mounted on a Novoflex flash bracket, flash was diffused with a Lumiquest softbox,,
Thanks again for looking and commenting


----------



## icassell (Oct 27, 2009)

How did you get the little bugger to sit still long enough?


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ what that lot said up there - great closup face shot of a dragon!
I've got a few closish ones, but they are so flightly - even more than butterfiles - and never got this close


Also Nominated: 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...month-october-09-nominations.html#post1737959


----------



## jaharris1001 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks again,, these Dashers are pretty willing subjects, for me at least, I can approach them and get within 10-12" of their face and blast flash shot after flash shot before they finally fly away,, a guy on another site nicknamed me the "Dragon Whisperer" LOLOL Ive had a way with these guys and other insects as well,,


----------



## icassell (Oct 27, 2009)

Are those lips? :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW.
AWESOME


----------



## camz (Oct 27, 2009)

OMG!  The best I've seen in Macro so far!!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 28, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful work!  Congrats on this FANTASTIC shot!


----------



## jaharris1001 (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks again for the comments everyone,,
Ian, the mouth is at the bottom there,, he almost appears to be smiling for me 
Thanks again for looking and commenting :thumbup:


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent image!!  great colors and composition.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Oct 28, 2009)

Stunning! And the bokeh....


----------



## nrois02 (Oct 28, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## BlackWolF (Oct 28, 2009)

Magnificent colors ... Simply gorgeous ... Good work :thumbup:


----------



## lextalionis (Nov 4, 2009)

Very cool...don't think I've ever seen any blue dasher with the top half of the eyes orange.  Nicely done!

-Roy


----------



## lvcrtrs (Nov 5, 2009)

Now we know what it looks like just before becoming lunch for one of these guys.


----------



## andrew99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## jaharris1001 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone :thumbup:


----------



## tnvol (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow.  Stunning detail.  Very nice picture.  Great job!


----------



## AlphaEden (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing shot man. The DOF is spot on


----------



## mike1944 (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Linkin (Dec 28, 2009)

Brilliant shot!


----------



## Vacheron (Dec 28, 2009)

Amazing close! I also like the DOF


----------

